# Play This Shit and Thin of Mid-grade When You Smoke Yours.



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 4, 2007)

Go right now and down load Free Wheeling by Bob Dylan.

Get stoned.
20's of schooling and they put you on the day shift.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 4, 2007)

I would not feel so all alone Every body must get stoned


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 4, 2007)

Like a rolling stone.


----------

